# Maltese in Pasadena



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

MALTESE

omg, this guy is sooo cute looking!

i hope he finds a good home









ID#A176681


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HE IS A CUTIE!

He's on the last page!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Aw!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Aww cutie







I'm sure he'll find a phone even though he's.. elderly :lol:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... he obviously had a home for 10 yrs of his life! Why is he in the shelter now?!







I really hope someone takes him in... but i find it very difficult to believe someone will because of his age.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Mar 25 2005, 06:07 AM
> *Aww cutie
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

HAHA! I had to laugh at that!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't see him on there today so he must have been adopted.


----------

